# Small Bowel Follow Thru



## jmharmon73 (Sep 23, 2007)

I recently had an Upper GI with a small bowel follow through. I have not got the results back but I was just wondering. Anybody that has had this procdure how long did it take for your procedure. It took me 12 minutes to complete the process. Is this ordinary? Everywhere I have read it says it takes from 1 hour to 4 hours for this procedure.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Howdy,12 minutes is not normal for the process to be completed....but have NO fear! I had the same test, they told me to expect it to take b/t 2-6 hours...mine took about 20 minutes (might have been sooner, but they made me take the xrays at 20 minute intervals). They were amazed as I had the quickest time they had seen. High gut motility is not necessarily a sign of anything bad, and usually isn't. It was an indicator that I had the mysterious use-all term "IBS".


----------

